# soldering brass rail frogs



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking at getting a butane mini torch, would this be okay to solder brass rail frogs or do I need something bigger like a small propane torch?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

I use a plumbers propane torch to do mine. Not sure if the small butane torch will get hot enough.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I do brass frogs with a mini butane torch - plenty big enough.

Similar to this

http://search.mitre10.co.nz/hardware/Butane-Gas-Torch

Cheers
Neil


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Neil, what solder do you use?

Alan


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Just normal soft electrical solder. I use liquid acid flux (Duzzal) to get the rails clean tho. Has worked well so far..

Can post a pic tonite of the setup I use.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

This one shows the torch. Couple of drops of flux once it's hot and the solder flows nicely.










Cheers
Neil


----------

